# Questions on direct connection w/ 2006 Chevy Equinox?



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

I purchased a Directed Electronics SIRIUS-Connect Digital Satellite Tuner for my wifes Equinox. I am having a couple issues.

1) Every once in a while it states 'XM not available' when I start the truck. If I shut the truck off and restart it - it comes up without a hitch.

2) The song title will not scroll - meaning it is cut off. Anyway to get it to scroll?


----------

